# تعريفات مضحكه لكنها واقعيه



## ++ كاترين ++ (29 أغسطس 2010)

*دى شوية تعريفات جامدة موت بس واقعية أوى شوفوها *
*اليكم التعريفات*
​*التلميذ الفاشل... انسان يمكنه أن يكون الأول و الأنجح لولا وجود الآخرين
الصحفي...........رجل يبرهن عن اكتساب رزقه من التدخل في شؤون الآخرين
المحامي..........رجل وضعته العدالة و القانون ليمتص عرق الآخرين
طبيب الأسنان...رجل ينتزع لقمته من أفــــــــواه الآخرين
القاضي...........رجل حكم مبارة يتفكه من صراعات الآخرين
الطبيب...........رجل لا يمكن أن يجد قوته الا اذا تألم الآخرين

لاعب الكرة : إنسان فاشل دراسياً ولكنه محبوب من الجماهير ، يمتلك عدداً كبيراً من المعجبات ، يقضي النهار في العمل والعصر في النادي والليل في المقاهي ، يحبه الناس كلما أحرز الأهداف وحقق الانتصارات ، يتخلى عنه الجميع عندما يصاب أو يعتزل ..

البائع في البقالة : رجل نشيط دائماً ويقابلك بابتسامة ، يتواجد دائماً في جماعات أمام البقالة ويمازح الأطفال ، يبيع كل شيء وأي شيء ، يتأخر في إحضار الطلبات عند الاتصال به ، يخاف من البلدية ، ولا يسامح في فلس واحد !!



الموظف الجامعي : رجل مقهور ويحس دائماً بالظلم ، يريد أن يصبح مديراً للمؤسسة ، يحتقر باقي الموظفين لأنه يرى نفسه أكثر فهماً وتعليماً منهم ، لديه كمية هائلة من المعلومات النظرية ، لا يعرف شيئاً عندما يقال له ( طبِق ) ، يضع الموظفون كل أعمالهم فوق مكتبه لأنه متعلم وفاهم ويعرف كل شيء !!

الكتاب : أوراق قديمة مليئة بالكلام و موضوعة في غلاف جميل لا داعي له مع وجود الإنترنت والتلفزيون ، دائماً يتحدث عنه الأساتذة والمثقفون ، ويبيعونه في المكتبات بأسعار مرتفعة والمشكلة هي أنه لا يقرأ أحـــد !!

الشرطة : تنظيم حكومي وظيفته إحلال الأمن والاستقرار في المدينة ، فترى أفراد الشرطة يعدونك بالإمساك باللص عندما يسرق بيتك ، وتنتظر فلا يحدث شيء من وعودهم ، ويقبضون عليك أنت وبسرعة البرق عندما تكون لصاً !!

الطفولة : أجمل مرحلة في حياة الإنسان ، ففيها يكذب ويضرب ويخرب ويلعب فلا يلومه أحد ، وفيها يرى الطفل جميع الناس طيبون ومتسامحون ، ولكن عندما تنتهي هذه المرحلة يكتشف الطفل أنه كان حينها مجرد طفل !!

البيبسي : مشروب لذيــذ وبارد ، من الممكن استخدامه كمنظف لإطارات السيارات فهو يلمع جيداً ، إعلاناته جميلة ومثيرة وتستهوي الجميع ، رخيص الثمن ولا مماطلة في سعره ، لا خوف من مكوناته فهو عبارة عن كمية كبيرة من الماء وكمية كبيرة من السكر وكمية كبيرة من الغازات !!

الخياط : رجل لا تشكر فيه النساء أبداً ، ودائماً يتعرض للإهانة والشتم ، يقوم بخياطة ثياب للنساء وفق الموديل الذي يطلبونه وعندما ينتهي من خياطته ولا يعجبهن تشير كل أصابع الاتهام في عينيه وتعلق كل مشانق الدنيا أمام رقبته !! 

البورصة : مكان يحقق فيه البعض أعلى الأرباح فيعيشون في سعادة وهناء طوال حياتهم ، وفي نفس الوقت هي مكان يحقق فيه البعض الآخر أعظم الخسائر ليعيشوا في ضيق وفقر وأسف طوال حياتهم .. على فكرة يخرج الجميع مصاباً بالضغط والسكري والقولون العصبي !!

مسابقات اختيار نجوم الفن : برامج تلفزيونية غاية في التفاهة والسخافة ، تجتمع فيها مجموعة من الفنانين لاختيار مجموعة من الشباب والبنات الصغار لضمهم إلى دنيا جديدة مليئة بالنجـــــوم .. ولكنها النجوم الآيلة للسقوط !!

الشباب المعاكسون : كائنات طفيليــة تتكاثر في المراكز التجارية والسناتــر وتعيش على التحرش بفصيلـــة أخرى هي فصيلـــة الرخويـــات !!

أدوات التجميــل : مواد كيميائيــــة عضوية وغير عضوية تستخدمها النساء للتجميـــل والتباهـــي والفشخــرة بغرض الخـــداع والغش والتدليس !

اتمنى تعجبكم



*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> ​*
> المحامي..........رجل وضعته العدالة و القانون ليمتص عرق الآخرين
> ​*




*مالك بالمحامين يا بنتي
سيبيهم في حالهم
امال هنكسب رزقنا منين
من عرق الاخرين طبعا :t30:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههه

الحمد لله الموضوع مجبش سيرتى خالص

شكرا كاترين للموضوع الحلو​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههه*
*حلوين جدا*​


----------



## zezza (3 سبتمبر 2010)

كلام مظبوط 
شكرا كاترين على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (3 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *
> مسابقات اختيار نجوم الفن : برامج تلفزيونية غاية في التفاهة والسخافة ، تجتمع فيها مجموعة من الفنانين لاختيار مجموعة من الشباب والبنات الصغار لضمهم إلى دنيا جديدة مليئة بالنجـــــوم .. ولكنها النجوم الآيلة للسقوط !!
> 
> 
> ​*


كلام جميل جدا و موافقكى كتير كاترين خاصة بتاع برامج النجوم اللى بتحرق دمى
شكرا ع تعبك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههه
حلوين اووووي
مرسي ليكي كاترين​


----------



## روماني زكريا (7 سبتمبر 2010)

جمال اوي ياكاترين ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مالك بالمحامين يا بنتي​*
> *سيبيهم في حالهم*
> *امال هنكسب رزقنا منين*
> 
> *من عرق الاخرين طبعا :t30:*​


 


ههههههههههههه
زي مقلت ده شغلكو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



شكرا لمرورك الجميل مايكل


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه​
> 
> الحمد لله الموضوع مجبش سيرتى خالص​
> 
> شكرا كاترين للموضوع الحلو​


 

ههههههههههههههههههه
والحمدللة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



شكرا لمروك الجميل يا تاسوني
تحياتي


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *حلوين جدا*​


 هههههه
شكرا يا قمر على مرورك الجميل


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

zezza قال:


> كلام مظبوط
> شكرا كاترين على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك


 

للاسف ههههههههههه
شكرا لمروك زيزا


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> كلام جميل جدا و موافقكى كتير كاترين خاصة بتاع برامج النجوم اللى بتحرق دمى
> شكرا ع تعبك


 

ههههههههههههه
هي فعلا بتحرق الدم :giveup:
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههه
> 
> حلوين اووووي
> 
> مرسي ليكي كاترين​


 
ميرسي لانهم عجبوكي يا قمر
شكرا لمرورك
دمت بود


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 سبتمبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> جمال اوي ياكاترين ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


 
ويباركك روماني
شكرا لمرورك
تحياتي لك


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه
حلوين
شكرا كاترين
​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوين
> شكرا كاترين​


 
*هههههه*
*شكرا لمرورك هيرو*
*نورت* 
*دمت بود*


----------



## النهيسى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> البيبسي : مشروب لذيــذ وبارد ، من الممكن استخدامه كمنظف لإطارات السيارات فهو يلمع جيداً ، إعلاناته جميلة ومثيرة وتستهوي الجميع ، رخيص الثمن ولا مماطلة في سعره ، لا خوف من مكوناته فهو عبارة عن كمية كبيرة من الماء وكمية كبيرة من السكر وكمية كبيرة من الغازات !!



حلوين جدا جدا شكرا


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> حلوين جدا جدا شكرا


 


*اشكرك جدا على مرورك الغالي*
*دمت بود *
*تحياتي*


----------



## jesuslove1j (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل أوي ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

jesuslove1j قال:


> جميل أوي ربنا يباركك​


 

*ميـــرسي لانهم عجبوك*

*دمت بود*

*،،*​


----------



## انريكي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

لاعب الكرة : إنسان فاشل دراسياً ولكنه محبوب من الجماهير ، يمتلك عدداً كبيراً من المعجبات ، يقضي النهار في العمل والعصر في النادي والليل في المقاهي ، يحبه الناس كلما أحرز الأهداف وحقق الانتصارات ، يتخلى عنه الجميع عندما يصاب أو يعتزل ؟ليه كده انا زعلت هههههههههههههههه بجد موضوع بيجنن واكثر من رائع تسلم ايدك الرب يباركك


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> لاعب الكرة : إنسان فاشل دراسياً ولكنه محبوب من الجماهير ، يمتلك عدداً كبيراً من المعجبات ، يقضي النهار في العمل والعصر في النادي والليل في المقاهي ، يحبه الناس كلما أحرز الأهداف وحقق الانتصارات ، يتخلى عنه الجميع عندما يصاب أو يعتزل ؟ليه كده انا زعلت هههههههههههههههه بجد موضوع بيجنن واكثر من رائع تسلم ايدك الرب يباركك


 


*معلش معلش*
*هههههههههههههههه*​ 
*يا رب نشوفك لاعب كبير*
*ومشهور اوي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​ 
*ميرسي لمرورك*
*دمت بود ..*​


----------



## مايكل زكريا (28 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه حلوة جدا
​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مايكل زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه حلوة جدا​


 


*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا لمرورك مايكل*
*دمت بود*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
رووووووووووعة يا كاتي


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> رووووووووووعة يا كاتي


 


*ههههههههههه*

*شكرا كليمو لمرورك المميز*

*لك كل التحية ..*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

الطفولة : أجمل مرحلة في حياة الإنسان ، ففيها يكذب ويضرب ويخرب ويلعب فلا يلومه أحد ، وفيها يرى الطفل جميع الناس طيبون ومتسامحون ، ولكن عندما تنتهي هذه المرحلة يكتشف الطفل أنه كان حينها مجرد طفل !!



اممممممممم انا كده بقي هههههههههه

جميل يا حبي


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه
انا بره الموضوع ده 
ماحدش جاب سيرتى
شكرا ليكى ​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

ههههههه
تصدقي صحيح كلامك هو واقعي فعلا وبيحصل
شكرا الك ولموضوعك الجميل


----------

